# Dolmar PS-7900



## bigredd (Jul 2, 2011)

Looks like I'm now a new owner of a Dolmar PS-7900. I now see why this saw has such a following here on AS. I can't tell any difference in weight from my 372xp with the same 24" bar. Can't wait to run it against the 372xp

The saw was bought used from Craigslist, but was obviously well cared for and not a worn out logging saw. It has a welded ported muffler and brand new OEM (Dolmar) cylinder and piston installed, due to a factory defect with a pin that connects the piston to the crank. The seller showed me the damaged area on the piston/cyclinder and culprit pin. I normally shy away from rebuilt saws, but this one is an exception. The seller was a former owner of a Husqvarna/small engine shop and obviously knew how to work on saws. Take a look at this baby.


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 2, 2011)

Looks like a real clean saw. I think you'll really like it compared to the 372.


----------



## FATGUY (Jul 2, 2011)

greatest saw ever made....


----------



## MacLaren (Jul 2, 2011)

Thats fantastic man! Im happy for ya.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jul 2, 2011)

I gotsta have me one of them babies!

Stay tuned. 

Looks like a nice one. Them 7900s are hard to beat.


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 2, 2011)

You need one anthony. I ran a 7300 a little bit yesterday. The antivibe is even better than the husky with more power.


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 2, 2011)

The airfiltration sucks though.....the HD kit helps a little bit and makes the saw look better. But looks dont make it work better. And the anitvibe is not as good as husky....they got good power for a 70cc saw...but they aren't a 80cc saw....and shouldnt be compared with one...but power over a 372 is noticeable with them and a 20"...which IMHO thats what they like the best in hardwood.....and if you get stuck dont pull on it to get it out like you can a stihl or even husky...the dolmar mounts are very weak and will break easily. IMHO stihl, husky and jonsered is a tougher saw....but if your really easy on the dolmar it will be alright.


----------



## Chris J. (Jul 2, 2011)

stihl 440 said:


> The airfiltration sucks though.....the HD kit helps a little bit and makes the saw look better. But looks dont make it work better. And the anitvibe is not as good as husky....they got good power for a 70cc saw...but they aren't a 80cc saw....and shouldnt be compared with one...but power over a 372 is noticeable with them and a 20"...which IMHO thats what they like the best in hardwood.....and if you get stuck dont pull on it to get it out like you can a stihl or even husky...the dolmar mounts are very weak and will break easily. IMHO stihl, husky and jonsered is a tougher saw....but if your really easy on the dolmar it will be alright.


 
To which Dolmar are you referring, the 7300 or the 7900 :msp_confused:?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jul 2, 2011)

stihl 440 said:


> The airfiltration sucks though.....the HD kit helps a little bit and makes the saw look better. But looks dont make it work better. And the anitvibe is not as good as husky....they got good power for a 70cc saw...but they aren't a 80cc saw....and shouldnt be compared with one...but power over a 372 is noticeable with them and a 20"...which IMHO thats what they like the best in hardwood.....and if you get stuck dont pull on it to get it out like you can a stihl or even husky...the dolmar mounts are very weak and will break easily. IMHO stihl, husky and jonsered is a tougher saw....but if your really easy on the dolmar it will be alright.


 
I have personally never had a problem with the air filter keeping the carb throat clean. I do like the HD filter kit. It does make a nicer looking saw. I have used it just like my Jreds.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jul 2, 2011)

stihl 440 said:


> The airfiltration sucks though.....the HD kit helps a little bit and makes the saw look better. But looks dont make it work better. And the anitvibe is not as good as husky....they got good power for a 70cc saw...but they aren't a 80cc saw....and shouldnt be compared with one...but power over a 372 is noticeable with them and a 20"...which IMHO thats what they like the best in hardwood.....and if you get stuck dont pull on it to get it out like you can a stihl or even husky...the dolmar mounts are very weak and will break easily. IMHO stihl, husky and jonsered is a tougher saw....but if your really easy on the dolmar it will be alright.


 




What IS that smell???


OH!

I see now it's Bull droppings dripping from that post!!!


----------



## gink595 (Jul 2, 2011)

rms61moparman said:


> What IS that smell???
> 
> 
> OH!
> ...


 
Ding, Ding ,Ding.....Winner,Winner Chicken Dinner!!! I smell it too:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 2, 2011)

The av on a dolmar seems to be ahead of all huskies except the 576. I've had 2 7900s and they don't seem to be any weaker than a husky or stihl. I won't pull on a saw hard enough to break anything. I'm not cutting production so it isn't that big of a deal to wedge apart a pinch. The 7900 is close enough in power to a 390 that a lot of people won't carry the extra weight around for the little bit of power. I've had several huskies, stihls, and dolmars in the 70-80cc class and the dolmars are just as good as any in it. I guess they won't stand up to hard abuse but I know several loggers in the mountains of southwest va using them as their main saws.


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 2, 2011)

Chris J. said:


> To which Dolmar are you referring, the 7300 or the 7900 :msp_confused:?


 
7900


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 2, 2011)

rms61moparman said:


> What IS that smell???
> 
> 
> OH!
> ...


 
How is that?.....do you log with them every day?...which i highly doubt you do....but i do....think BS all you want...truth is the truth....and i dont really care what you have to say about it either.....that is my expirence with them. We have four of them and they all do the same thing....coincedince?...i think not...


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 2, 2011)

gink595 said:


> Ding, Ding ,Ding.....Winner,Winner Chicken Dinner!!! I smell it too:hmm3grin2orange:


 
I dont think you smell much since you dont have expirence with them that i do....now all of the sudden i think i smell BS from your post....


----------



## gink595 (Jul 2, 2011)

stihl 440 said:


> I dont think you smell much since you dont have expirence with them that i do....now all of the sudden i think i smell BS from your post....


 
How the ##### do you know how much experience I have with them? You don't so lick em:msp_w00t:


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 2, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> The av on a dolmar seems to be ahead of all huskies except the 576. I've had 2 7900s and they don't seem to be any weaker than a husky or stihl. I won't pull on a saw hard enough to break anything. I'm not cutting production so it isn't that big of a deal to wedge apart a pinch. The 7900 is close enough in power to a 390 that a lot of people won't carry the extra weight around for the little bit of power. I've had several huskies, stihls, and dolmars in the 70-80cc class and the dolmars are just as good as any in it. I guess they won't stand up to hard abuse but I know several loggers in the mountains of southwest va using them as their main saws.


 
Husky's is way smoother than the dolmar...by far....and by no means is it stronger than husky either...and i would rather carry a 385 or 390 over a 7900 anyday...the weight doesnt bother me for how much of a power difference the 385's and 390's have over a 7900. Unless we are cutting a cliffside like right now....and then id rather have a lighter saw and then i use the 044 Big Bore that will outcut our 046's...but on the level or semi steep hill ill carry a 385/390 all day long..no problem.


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 2, 2011)

gink595 said:


> How the ##### do you know how much experience I have with them? You don't so lick em:msp_w00t:


 
Ok...tell me how many hours a day you use one falling timber?


----------



## w8ye (Jul 2, 2011)

Air filtration is pretty good on a Standard 7900/6400. 
There is a 60 mesh prefilter and then the flocked filter.

I cannot tell any difference in AV from a 372

A person shouldn't be jerking on a stuck bar anyway.

Here is my 7900 with the HD filter and 24" bar. 

It is more or less a new unrun 2011 6400C with a OEM 7900 P&C and non cat muffler.

Modification was straight forward. The HD filter was installed at the same time as the P&C and muffler.

Start up and run in was the same as any other day. It really goes in the biscuits. I was supposed to go over to my son's house to sink it into some big wood today but it rained all morning.


----------



## husq2100 (Jul 2, 2011)

all I know is there is a guy called "Airwolf" reading this thread.....that right there is a cool username


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 2, 2011)

gink595 said:


> How the ##### do you know how much experience I have with them? You don't so lick em:msp_w00t:


 
I didnt say i didnt like them...i dont know if you noticed but i have one....they are great with a 20" bar and 8 pin...but nothing more. They pull a 20" very well...but a 24" not so much in hardwood...my 385 will severely outcut it with a 24" bar.


----------



## gink595 (Jul 2, 2011)

stihl 440 said:


> Ok...tell me how many hours a day you use one falling timber?


 
Enough to know better


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 2, 2011)

w8ye said:


> Air filtration is pretty good on a Standard 7900/6400.
> There is a 60 mesh prefilter and then the flocked filter.
> 
> I cannot tell any difference in AV from a 372
> ...


 
If you have enough expirence with both of them you will notice a difference with antivibe....you shouldnt...but we all jerk on a stuck saw...on occasion...not all the time. But then again your not logging with them like us.


----------



## gink595 (Jul 2, 2011)

stihl 440 said:


> I didnt say i didnt like them...i dont know if you noticed but i have one....they are great with a 20" bar and 8 pin...but nothing more. They pull a 20" very well...but a 24" not so much in hardwood...my 385 will severely outcut it with a 24" bar.


 
When mine was stock it would pull a 32" bar very nicely, ported it eats my 066. They are a great saw and I do think the anti-vibe could break if yanking on them. The non HD filter is no worse than any Stihl I own, the 066 filtration isn't nothing to brag about either. I use that 7900 more than any saw I have. I really enjoy using it


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 2, 2011)

gink595 said:


> Enough to know better


 
Too bad i know even better than you....View attachment 189308


It may be a bad 6:30 am cell phone pic....but that is one day of me cutting worth of logs....that is the day we started this 500 acre job...oh and yea..its a hill...more like a cliff.


----------



## sachsmo (Jul 2, 2011)

OK,Ok,

now that you girls have kissed and made up,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*go get a room eh?*


----------



## gink595 (Jul 2, 2011)

sachsmo said:


> OK,Ok,
> 
> now that you girls have kissed and made up,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*go get a room eh?*


 
Yeah were going to use your room where we nailed your old lady:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tdi-rick (Jul 2, 2011)

stihl 440 said:


> [snip]
> the dolmar mounts are very weak and will break easily. IMHO stihl, husky and jonsered is a tougher saw....but if your really easy on the dolmar it will be alright.



I've noticed you often post this.
Would I be right in assuming you are talking of the earlier versions without the overtravel limiter on the top AV mount ?

AFAIK that fixed all the AV spring breakages.


----------



## sachsmo (Jul 2, 2011)

gink595 said:


> Yeah were going to use your room where we nailed your old lady:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Har, Har,

Guess you have never seen my old lady eh?


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 2, 2011)

gink595 said:


> When mine was stock it would pull a 32" bar very nicely, ported it eats my 066. They are a great saw and I do think the anti-vibe could break if yanking on them. The non HD filter is no worse than any Stihl I own, the 066 filtration isn't nothing to brag about either. I use that 7900 more than any saw I have. I really enjoy using it


 
Some people like them more than others....but for me they are just a 20" bar saw...and nothing more and are a great saw with a 20" and will oucut a 385 with a 20"...but put a 24" on each and the tables sure do turn...385 is on top with 2' bars.


----------



## husq2100 (Jul 2, 2011)

stihl 440 said:


> Too bad i know even better than you....View attachment 189308
> 
> 
> It may be a bad 6:30 am cell phone pic....but that is one day of me dutting worth of logs....that is the day we started this 500 acre job...oh and yea..its a hill...more like a cliff.


 
that is either a logging operation for ants or just the worlds smallest picture.........:hmm3grin2orange:

They arent crap, but maybe they just arnt the _same_ as a husky or stihl in a logging day in day out enviroment...some guys are harder on tools than others, I see that every day in my trade. Id be happy with one, even happier with the 681 im going to get... but im just a web sawer. Will see how it fairs next to a Husky 288xp...


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 2, 2011)

sachsmo said:


> Har, Har,
> 
> Guess you have never seen my old lady eh?


 
My buddy told me if i was man enough to F**K his mom he'd shake my hand......well....i stuck my hand out...lol


----------



## rms61moparman (Jul 2, 2011)

stihl 440 said:


> I dont think you smell much since you dont have expirence with them that i do....now all of the sudden i think i smell BS from your post....


 

You are a HATER!

You have made your feelings well known on prior occasions and they were the ramblings of a hater then, just as they are now.

It's ok though. You go right on spreading your "The sky is falling" propaganda, Chicken Little because those of us who know.....KNOW!



Mike


----------



## gink595 (Jul 2, 2011)

sachsmo said:


> Har, Har,
> 
> Guess you have never seen my old lady eh?


 
Hmmm, Daughter??:msp_biggrin:


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 2, 2011)

husq2100 said:


> that is either a logging operation for ants or just the worlds smallest picture.........:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> They arent crap, but maybe they just arnt the _same_ as a husky or stihl in a logging day in day out enviroment...some guys are harder on tools than others, I see that every day in my trade. Id be happy with one, even happier with the 681 im going to get... but im just a web sawer. Will see how it fairs next to a Husky 288xp...


 
288 will outcut it....my 385 has a hard time oucutting a 288.


----------



## gink595 (Jul 2, 2011)

My 7900 running a 24" bar.

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/oeLqQNMSYO8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 2, 2011)

rms61moparman said:


> You are a HATER!
> 
> You have made your feelings well known on prior occasions and they were the ramblings of a hater then, just as they are now.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry if i hurt your feelings mr dolmar guy.....but i speak real expirence with them...


----------



## tdi-rick (Jul 2, 2011)

Oh, and Andy/redprospector has run five 7900's for the last several years in a logging/thinning operation in New Mexico and reckons he'd put them up against any other saw from any other manufacturer.
He really likes them.

He's in the process of swapping to Stihl only because the local Husky and Dolmar dealers have changed hands and the Stihl guy is much more knowledgeable and gives far better back up (but he's keeping his 7900 race saw )
A good servicing dealer is worth more to a contractor than the name on the saw.


----------



## sachsmo (Jul 2, 2011)

gink595 said:


> Yeah were going to use your room where we nailed your old lady:hmm3grin2orange:


 


sachsmo said:


> Har, Har,
> 
> Guess you have never seen my old lady eh?


 

My guess is, it would take both of you lads, and perhaps some back-up. You young-uns are excused, now go get that room!


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 2, 2011)

tdi-rick said:


> I've noticed you often post this.
> Would I be right in assuming you are talking of the earlier versions without the overtravel limiter on the top AV mount ?
> 
> AFAIK that fixed all the AV spring breakages.


 
Its not the top mounts that go..its the bottom ones mostly....i know what your are referring to though.


----------



## husq2100 (Jul 2, 2011)

tdi-rick said:


> A good servicing dealer is worth more to a contractor than the name on the saw.


 
I dont care how good you are im not buying a hyundi chainsaw


----------



## husq2100 (Jul 2, 2011)

sachsmo said:


> My guess is, it would take both of you lads, and perhaps some back-up. You young-uns are excused, now go get that room!


 
if she is hot post a pic with a saw....


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 2, 2011)

gink595 said:


> My 7900 running a 24" bar.
> 
> <iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/oeLqQNMSYO8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


 
PORTED...not stock....port a 385 and see what it does...they are even faster than that......oh and i hear chain chatter...lol


----------



## tdi-rick (Jul 2, 2011)

husq2100 said:


> I dont care how good you are im not buying a hyundi chainsaw


 

Point taken, and they are trying to sell them as a 'Pro Saw'


----------



## rms61moparman (Jul 2, 2011)

stihl 440 said:


> Sorry if i hurt your feelings mr dolmar guy.....but i speak real expirence with them...


 


Why should it hurt my feeling for YOU to look stupid???

I like my Dolmars!
But I like my Stihls,Huskies and Poulans too!


Mike


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 2, 2011)

gink595 said:


> Hmmm, Daughter??:msp_biggrin:


 
Like mother like daughter..lol


----------



## gink595 (Jul 2, 2011)

stihl 440 said:


> PORTED...not stock....port a 385 and see what it does...they are even faster than that......oh and i hear chain chatter...lol


 
Yes Ported...So are you making a bet that you can port a 385 that is faster? I think you like running your lips alot


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 2, 2011)

rms61moparman said:


> Why should it hurt my feeling for YOU to look stupid???
> 
> I like my Dolmars!
> But I like my Stihls,Huskies and Poulans too!
> ...


 
You are the one looking stupid when I have ACUTAL expirence with them and your just saying what you hear....LOOK in my sig i have one there buddy!!....so quit your S**T....YOU try to talk them up more than what they are and the fact is they will never be more than that....So how am I the one looking stupid here?....its quite the opposite.


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 2, 2011)

gink595 said:


> Yes Ported...So are you making a bet that you can port a 385 that is faster? I think you like running your lips alot


 
Running lips or saws?....yes a ported 385 is faster than a 7900 ported the same.


----------



## sachsmo (Jul 2, 2011)

husq2100 said:


> if she is hot post a pic with a saw....


----------



## gink595 (Jul 2, 2011)

stihl 440 said:


> Running lips or saws?....yes a ported 385 is faster than a 7900 ported the same.


 
OK, let me spell this out...put your money where your mouth is, you port a 385 and prove it is faster. BTW porting every saw the same way doesn't always yield better results, some saws like different things.


----------



## gink595 (Jul 2, 2011)

Just the way I like them, big boobs and little feet Unfortunately NE Indiana doesn't stock to many of that Breed, just the opposite! 




sachsmo said:


>


----------



## husq2100 (Jul 2, 2011)

one thing to rememeber is the percentage of actual loggers/fallers that are active here in chainsaws and the number of hobbiests.....EG: There has been plenty of hype around the 5100 that self explode....but reality and interpolation will show it was more AS hype than fact...thats not uncommon here. Whether it be a brand, a model, a moddifier etc etc... all in all guys here love saws...black, orange, red, yellow blue etc. If it works for you good stuff. The Dolmar is NOT junk by a long way, but maybe it doesnt work as good for 440 like his huskies or stihls...he is entitled to his opinion.


----------



## husq2100 (Jul 2, 2011)

gink595 said:


> Just the way I like them, big boobs and little feet Unfortunately NE Indiana doesn't stock to many of that Breed, just the opposite!


 
Id be more concerned with the size of her hands and the fact that it looks like she is wearing a wig..................trany anyone?


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 2, 2011)

gink595 said:


> OK, let me spell this out...put your money where your mouth is, you port a 385 and prove it is faster. BTW porting every saw the same way doesn't always yield better results, some saws like different things.


 
Why port it and show its faster?....what about stock...or even muffler modded?...because no matter what i or you do someone is going to disagree.....welll im gonna keep running my 385's and they last longer than 7900's and thats a fact...and they outcut 7900's. I dont see anybody changing that....as i have both saws....and run both extensively....i know whats better built.


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 2, 2011)

husq2100 said:


> one thing to rememeber is the percentage of actual loggers/fallers that are active here in chainsaws and the number of hobbiests.....EG: There has been plenty of hype around the 5100 that self explode....but reality and interpolation will show it was more AS hype than fact...thats not uncommon here. Whether it be a brand, a model, a moddifier etc etc... all in all guys here love saws...balck, ornage red, yellow blue etc. If it works for you good styff. The Dolmar is NOT junk by a long way, but maybe it doesnt work as good for 440 like his huskies or stihls...he is entitled to his opinion.


 
HUH...my point exactly!....but i know what both brands will do as i run both everyday...and state the differences for guys that dont work around both.


----------



## sachsmo (Jul 2, 2011)

gink595 said:


> Just the way I like them, big boobs and little feet Unfortunately NE Indiana doesn't stock to many of that Breed, just the opposite!


 
I worked with that girl a few years back, no boobs and big feet. She sure was purty though.

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 2, 2011)

But as i have said before it is a great 20" bar saw....20" and 8 pin...its pretty quick...and got some torque with it....but i like to have plenty of power with my saws....if it bogs i dont like it....i do like the 7900 for a 20" bar....good saw with that...i really have nothing against it....but i know their problems...and what not to do with them.... Against my 385 with a 24" bar on both and modified the same way...the 385 beats a 7900...alll day long.


----------



## bigredd (Jul 2, 2011)

Hey Guys,

Was wondering if the sprocket and bars for the 7900 are interchangable with Husqvarna or Stihl? I use a Stihl sprocket on my 372xp.

Also, I may resell this 7900 or the 372xp. Just could not pass up the opportunity to get this excellent condition 7900 for a great price on Craigslist.


----------



## w8ye (Jul 2, 2011)

*Wet Place On The Tree Bark*

I'm Afraid I cannot make the wet streak on the tree bark as high as you guys can?

My 7900 is stock. It is good enough for me and the biggest saw I have. I usually just come across two or three trees a year big enough to need it.

60cc saw work is where I see more use.

I just cut family use firewood and a half dozen cords is about all my son and I do a year. I'm 67 so he is much more productive. We mostly cut just fallen timber on our own land. 

I like most of my saws. I have Dolmars, Huskys, and a Poulan as well as a couple home owner Homelites and couple McCulluch pruning saws. 

I also have a 031 Stihl POS and I say so because it is so old and heavy compared with the other saws.


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 2, 2011)

Husky mount fits the dolmar. The sprockets are all the same for a 460, 372, and a 7900.


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 2, 2011)

bigredd said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Was wondering if the sprocket and bars for the 7900 are interchangable with Husqvarna or Stihl? I use a Stihl sprocket on my 372xp.
> 
> Also, I may resell this 7900 or the 372xp. Just could not pass up the opportunity to get this excellent condition 7900 for a great price on Craigslist.


 
Interchangeable with husky...same mount, sprokets are the same too.....stihl bars are too sloppy IMO...they make the adapter though....so i guess the answer you are looking for is yes.


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 2, 2011)

bigredd said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Was wondering if the sprocket and bars for the 7900 are interchangable with Husqvarna or Stihl? I use a Stihl sprocket on my 372xp.
> 
> Also, I may resell this 7900 or the 372xp. Just could not pass up the opportunity to get this excellent condition 7900 for a great price on Craigslist.


 
And keep them both.


----------



## husq2100 (Jul 2, 2011)

stihl 440 said:


> HUH...my point exactly!....but i know what both brands will do as i run both everyday...and state the differences for guys that dont work around both.


 
maybe its just your badass attitude that puts people off...dont sweat it. What may help is a badass username, "nighthawk" or "dragon" might get away with it but "stihl 440" aint going to cut it


----------



## gink595 (Jul 2, 2011)

Numb nuts is a good one too. Or Numby


----------



## sachsmo (Jul 2, 2011)

I like french fried taters UmmmHmmm


----------



## husq2100 (Jul 2, 2011)

sachsmo said:


> I like french fried taters UmmmHmmm


 
do you all have patato scollops or patato cakes....its a slice of patato about 3/8-12 thick then dipped in bater and deep fried....

btw 440-372-7900-460-681-2171-272-046-680.................................all damn good saws, heck they will beat my handsaw 11 out of 10 times


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jul 2, 2011)

So whos banging whos ole ladie? LMAO:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## rms61moparman (Jul 2, 2011)

stihl 440 said:


> You are the one looking stupid when I have ACUTAL expirence with them and your just saying what you hear....LOOK in my sig i have one there buddy!!....so quit your S**T....YOU try to talk them up more than what they are and the fact is they will never be more than that....So how am I the one looking stupid here?....its quite the opposite.


 


You have no way of knowing how I form my opinions or from where I draw my *experience*.

Cool you have a 7900.
So do I...........BUDDY!
Two actually and a 6400 also.
I have used them extensively........................for a saw, not an axe!
They are as good the operator.

You want to get a lot more mileage out of the "poor filtration" crap than is actually there.
All of my Dolmars have the stock filter and I don't see the need for the upgrade. I keep my chains sharp and let my saw do its job.

As for "weak AV mounts" that is just pure malarkey! As I said before, it is a saw...not an axe!

You accuse me of "talking them up to be more than they are".
Well, I accuse you of talking them down and trying to make them look like less than they are.
There are plenty of members here who run them with bars up to 36" without any problem whatsoever. I run a 28" on my 6400 QUITE often and it pulls like a freight train.

I'm not sure what your agenda is, nor do I really care, maybe the 7900 you have is a dog from the factory. It happens, in all brands and models.
But don't adopt the idea that I will let you trash talk a 7900 (any more than I would let you slander a MS 361, 346XP, 2171 or any other really good saw) without calling BS!



Mike


----------



## gmax (Jul 2, 2011)

stihl 440 said:


> You are the one looking stupid when I have ACUTAL expirence with them and your just saying what you hear....LOOK in my sig i have one there buddy!!....so quit your S**T....YOU try to talk them up more than what they are and the fact is they will never be more than that....So how am I the one looking stupid here?....its quite the opposite.


 
Sorry but your clearly the one looking stupid!! you cant seem to accept the fact that there's plenty of people who know that the Dolmar 7900 is a mighty fine saw.
Your constant bagging is doing you no favors! you need to find another hobby.


----------



## REJ2 (Jul 2, 2011)

For one model of saw to generate five pages in 4 hours tells me it must be special. I'm thinking!


----------



## husq2100 (Jul 2, 2011)

and it will cut a stihl 361 clean in half


----------



## rms61moparman (Jul 2, 2011)

husq2100 said:


> and it will cut a stihl 361 clean in half


 

Well.....................not really CLEAN!!!


Mike


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jul 2, 2011)

I don't have extensive time on a 7900, but I know it's good for longer than 20" bars. I know if my 372xpw will easily pull a 25" bar then a 7900 will do it even better. The 7900s I ran lately have caused me to want one myself. And when I get it, it will be worked.


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 2, 2011)

I ran a 7900 that I played with with an 8 pin and 28" semi skip in red oak. It pulled it right with the 390. The 390 wasn't broken in good at the time but they were pretty much even.


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 2, 2011)

rms61moparman said:


> You have no way of knowing how I form my opinions or from where I draw my *experience*.
> 
> Cool you have a 7900.
> So do I...........BUDDY!
> ...


 
blah blah blah blah blah...........i really dont care what you wanna say...but facts are facts. So let me get this straight...you have used your saws previously as an axe?....cause i sure dont....you wanna have a file contest?.....i bet i outcut you.....prolly not too hard to do anyway. Maybe you dont like to pull on your saws and still have power to spare but i do....36" bar...HAH.....wont catch me running a 36" on one....talk about a pig! I call BS on ALLL of your staements as well because there is nothing to back it up. So your saying my 7900 is a dog when it runs better than the FOUR that we have at work?....call alll you want...but its by far no BS. YES the AV mounts are WEAK.....YES a 385 will oucut it....YES it has poor filtration.....YES a husky is smoother AV. And i bet without a doubt that i have more expirence with them than you do. "as good as the operator"...is PURE F****N BS. Comming from your uneducated opionion i guess you think it isnt.


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 2, 2011)

gmax said:


> Sorry but your clearly the one looking stupid!! you cant seem to accept the fact that there's plenty of people who know that the Dolmar 7900 is a mighty fine saw.
> Your constant bagging is doing you no favors! you need to find another hobby.


 
There is plenty of people that JUST cut firewood on here too....and to say that it is "better than the rest"....just because you have one and someone else doesnt. To say that they are fully cut out for a logging saw is no...they still need some refinement. It is not my hobby to badger them...i did say they where a good saw...i just state facts that some people just dont wanna hear about. And thats fine...alot of people just cant take real world use of a piece of equipment then have it evaluated....they just wanna hear the good...not the bad. Maybe i come off strong with what i say...but thats just the way it is. They do ok logging you just have to watch what you do with them.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jul 2, 2011)

stihl 440 said:


> blah blah blah blah blah...........i really dont care what you wanna say...but facts are facts. So let me get this straight...you have used your saws previously as an axe?....cause i sure dont....you wanna have a file contest?.....i bet i outcut you.....prolly not too hard to do anyway. Maybe you dont like to pull on your saws and still have power to spare but i do....36" bar...HAH.....wont catch me running a 36" on one....talk about a pig! I call BS on ALLL of your staements as well because there is nothing to back it up. So your saying my 7900 is a dog when it runs better than the FOUR that we have at work?....call alll you want...but its by far no BS. YES the AV mounts are WEAK.....YES a 385 will oucut it....YES it has poor filtration.....YES a husky is smoother AV. And i bet without a doubt that i have more expirence with them than you do. "as good as the operator"...is PURE F****N BS. Comming from your uneducated opionion i guess you think it isnt.


 




You are a legend in your own mind!
A lonesome one at that!
There's obviously nothing else there to keep you company!
You just keep on ranting. You prove my point with every post!


Mike


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 2, 2011)

rms61moparman said:


> You are a legend in your own mind!
> A lonesome one at that!
> There's obviously nothing else there to keep you company!
> You just keep on ranting. You prove my point with every post!
> ...


 
So you resort to attacking me personally about it? I dont see you proving anything in the future at all. You dont impress me boy....why dont you go cut some cookies?.....ill go cut timber. I never said i was "a legend"....BS FLAG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LIE! It was your first one i caught you with....and i bet it wont be your last. I speak the truth..no need to rant. I have no need to keep playing your R******D A$$ games.....you think whatever you want....i dont wanna see another argumentative post...PM me if you have any further problems....I WILL by all means reply. OK ill say just what you wanna "hear"......DOLMAR PS-7900 KING OF ALLLLL SAWS......IF YOU ONLY NEED ONE SAW...BUY A DOLMAR PS-7900. Is that what you wanted to hear?....i bet so. You happy now wa wa?:msp_tongue:

I see your just a firewood cutter....that proves MY point right there.....cuttin firewood and cuttin timber are two completly different ball games. Problem solved....point proven....next question.


----------



## husq2100 (Jul 2, 2011)

stihl 440 said:


> DOLMAR PS-7900 KING OF ALLLLL SAWS......IF YOU ONLY NEED ONE SAW...BUY A DOLMAR PS-7900.


 
now we know your full of it......who the hell "only needs *ONE* saw" :hmm3grin2orange:

dont sweat it..each to there own and we all come across different on the web compared to real life.......except for me im just a prick (ask TdiRick about my reputation on the Landrover forums...haha)


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 2, 2011)

husq2100 said:


> maybe its just your badass attitude that puts people off...dont sweat it. What may help is a badass username, "nighthawk" or "dragon" might get away with it but "stihl 440" aint going to cut it


 
I guess i cant help it then....i didnt know i was a badass...lol


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 2, 2011)

husq2100 said:


> now we know your full of it......who the hell "only needs *ONE* saw" :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> dont sweat it..each to there own and we all come across different on the web compared to real life.......except for me im just a prick (ask TdiRick about my reputation on the Landrover forums...haha)


 
LOL...my point AGAIN....we must think alike..lol:jester:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jul 2, 2011)

husq2100 said:


> Id be more concerned with the size of her hands and the fact that it looks like she is wearing a wig..................trany anyone?


 
She is wearing ppe. sort of.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jul 2, 2011)

husq2100 said:


> Id be more concerned with the size of her hands and the fact that it looks like she is wearing a wig..................


 
Wig! who cares? She could have a shaved head and else where, for all I care!


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jul 2, 2011)

The 7900 etc are obviously a fine saw, but there are some mighty defensive and high strung lovers of this model.


----------



## husq2100 (Jul 2, 2011)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Wig! who cares? She could have a shaved head and else where, for all I care!


 
you might care if she also has an adams apple..........................


----------



## FATGUY (Jul 3, 2011)

there is not one saw that I'm aware of that beats a 7900 in EVERY category (power/weight, performance/price, longevity, AV, etc)
there are things I'd like to see improved (fuel/oil caps, clear fuel tank, master lever (like the Stihls)) but I can live with those miniscule items. 
*As for you Stihl 440, the only way you're gonna come out ahead tonight is if you log off, drink a beer, jerk off and go to sleep. Dumbass.*


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 3, 2011)

FATGUY said:


> there is not one saw that I'm aware of that beats a 7900 in EVERY category (power/weight, performance/price, longevity, AV, etc)
> there are things I'd like to see improved (fuel/oil caps, clear fuel tank, master lever (like the Stihls)) but I can live with those miniscule items.
> *As for you Stihl 440, the only way you're gonna come out ahead tonight is if you log off, drink a beer, jerk off and go to sleep. Dumbass.*


 
Attacking me personally...someone is getting defensive. And your personal attacks are showing your mentality....low. I dont need to know how you deal with your problems either.

You again proved my point...your a firewood cutter...probably a cookie cutter too...how bout you go cut some cookies,cook them in your fire...take a bite...spit it out and drink a beer to get the taste out of your mouth and talk of how good your 7900 cut your two cookies....dumbF**K.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jul 3, 2011)

stihl 440 said:


> So you resort to attacking me personally about it? I dont see you proving anything in the future at all. You dont impress me boy....why dont you go cut some cookies?.....ill go cut timber. I never said i was "a legend"....BS FLAG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LIE! It was your first one i caught you with....and i bet it wont be your last. I speak the truth..no need to rant. I have no need to keep playing your R******D A$$ games.....you think whatever you want....i dont wanna see another argumentative post...PM me if you have any further problems....I WILL by all means reply. OK ill say just what you wanna "hear"......DOLMAR PS-7900 KING OF ALLLLL SAWS......IF YOU ONLY NEED ONE SAW...BUY A DOLMAR PS-7900. Is that what you wanted to hear?....i bet so. You happy now wa wa?:msp_tongue:
> 
> I see your just a firewood cutter....that proves MY point right there.....cuttin firewood and cuttin timber are two completly different ball games. Problem solved....point proven....next question.


 





Your Honor...........

The defense rests!


Mike


----------



## gmax (Jul 3, 2011)

FATGUY said:


> greatest saw ever made....


 
Possibly..but I'd like to try a Solo Twin first :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tdi-rick (Jul 3, 2011)

husq2100 said:


> [snip]
> .......except for me *im just a prick* (ask TdiRick about my reputation on the Landrover forums...haha)



Mate, I've recorded that for posterity, never thought I'd ever hear the admission


----------



## tdi-rick (Jul 3, 2011)

AUSSIE1 said:


> The 7900 etc are obviously a fine saw, but there are some mighty defensive and high strung lovers of this model.


 

I'm scared I'll be kicked out of the Dolkita Lovers Guild if I profess my *lust* for a 390XP :msp_unsure:


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jul 3, 2011)

tdi-rick said:


> I'm scared I'll be kicked out of the Dolkita Lovers Guild if I profess my *lust* for a 390XP :msp_unsure:


 
Wow.....Rick......that's an admission...........football sized gonads for that one in here! 

To think of what one has to wear defending all those that port or run ported saws and ones race, yet open slather on a saw model without any come back! 

Pathetic...............I'd go the 681!


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jul 3, 2011)

tdi-rick said:


> Mate, I've recorded that for posterity, never thought I'd ever hear the admission


 
Post it in your sig!


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jul 3, 2011)

husq2100 said:


> you might care if she also has an adams apple..........................


 
Well yeah I would, but I don't see how that relates to anything here?


----------



## husq2100 (Jul 3, 2011)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Well yeah I would, but I don't see how that relates to anything here?


 
what is relevant about the cartoon to begin with....but then again you do drive a nissan...


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jul 3, 2011)

husq2100 said:


> what is relevant about the cartoon to begin with....but then again you do drive a nissan...


 
Lol, and proud of it you Landy lover!


----------



## tdi-rick (Jul 3, 2011)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Lol, and proud of it you Landy lover!


 

What scares me is that you two share a deep Husky love............


----------



## husq2100 (Jul 3, 2011)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Lol, and proud of it you Landy lover!


 
yeah love to hate them....Landrover: the vehicle that was built to be finished! :bang:

Id own a Dolmar though


----------



## husq2100 (Jul 3, 2011)

tdi-rick said:


> What scares me is that you two share a deep Husky love............


 
at least we are not in the closet about it...cough 390 cough....and you know thats becasue its just a modern 288


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jul 3, 2011)

husq2100 said:


> Id own a Dolmar though



So would I if I didn't have saws covering this base.



husq2100 said:


> at least we are not in the closet about it...cough 390 cough....and you know thats becasue its just a modern 288


 
Good point........and true!


----------



## tdi-rick (Jul 3, 2011)

husq2100 said:


> yeah love to hate them....Landrover: the vehicle that was built to be finished! :bang:
> 
> [snip]



The ultimate project vehicle, Defender, 'cause Land Rover never finished them.

or Defender, evolving since 1948 and still not finished.....



and who's in the closet ?

I'm out and proud, I'd run a Husky :rainbow:


----------



## husq2100 (Jul 3, 2011)

dont we have our own thread for this dribble..............................

so what we can get from this is: The 7900 will cause your blood to stir- good or bad. Its definitly got the power to weight and price covered. Over all build quality is high, just one or two small design faults that wont trouble most HERE.

For those of you who dont want to here 440's opinion, I have spoken to another long time faller and chainsaw guru who ran trials of the Solo 681 for a retailer. His findings where that the motor was top notch, but the av and dawgs let it down...I think Husky and Stihl are just more adapt to designing a saw for a world market. Id hedge a bet that the euorpen's arent as hard on saws as the Nth Americans...


----------



## Rudolf73 (Jul 3, 2011)

Have I mentioned that 7900's are awesome...


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 3, 2011)

What's a 7900?:jester:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jul 3, 2011)

only the best saw ever made..:msp_ohmy:


----------



## SwampCat (Jul 3, 2011)

Enough of this sillyness. I am going outside to light some FIREWORKS.uttahere2:


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 4, 2011)

I cannot believe I read all 8 pages of this! 

20" bar only on a 7900, yeah right.


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jul 4, 2011)

Modifiedmark said:


> I cannot believe I read all 8 pages of this!
> 
> 20" bar only on a 7900, yeah right.


 
You would've been better off reading the McCulloch thread.




Chris


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 4, 2011)

Modifiedmark said:


> I cannot believe I read all 8 pages of this!
> 
> 20" bar only on a 7900, yeah right.


 
Apparently you cut cookies and firewood too. I have no use for one with over a 24"...IMO they are happy with a 20"...but they dont have the snot for much bigger bars IMO. Yea ok...statistics say you can run a 32" on it....but dont lean on it...you will be less than pleased in that area....IMO. Statistics arent everything. You wont catch me with over a 20" on one.....without a doubt...maybe a 24" and 7 pin ported. REAL world expirence is what counts....not just what is on a piece of paper. And THAT is my findings...and i stated what else could be better with the saw...i only work with them everyday. But some people dont want to hear what happens when they get used in the woods.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 4, 2011)

stihl 440 said:


> Apparently you cut cookies and firewood too. I have no use for one with over a 24"...IMO they are happy with a 20"...but they dont have the snot for much bigger bars IMO. Yea ok...statistics say you can run a 32" on it....but dont lean on it...you will be less than pleased in that area....IMO. Statistics arent everything. You wont catch me with over a 20" on one.....without a doubt...maybe a 24" and 7 pin ported. REAL world expirence is what counts....not just what is on a piece of paper. And THAT is my findings...and i stated what else could be better with the saw...i only work with them everyday. But some people dont want to hear what happens when they get used in the woods.


 
Yep, I forgot that I learned in this thread that only young professional loggers know anything! I have been really humbled by this thread but I did get something out of it. 

Oh wait, I forgot that you were the one that couldn't figure out which bar fits a Mac, even after I posted pictures to help you understand it. :msp_thumbup:

I will now bow in your presence everytime you post.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 4, 2011)

stihl 440 said:


> Apparently you cut cookies and firewood too. I have no use for one with over a 24"...IMO they are happy with a 20"...but they dont have the snot for much bigger bars IMO. Yea ok...statistics say you can run a 32" on it....but dont lean on it...you will be less than pleased in that area....IMO. Statistics arent everything. You wont catch me with over a 20" on one.....without a doubt...maybe a 24" and 7 pin ported. REAL world expirence is what counts....not just what is on a piece of paper. And THAT is my findings...and i stated what else could be better with the saw...i only work with them everyday. But some people dont want to hear what happens when they get used in the woods.


 
So tell me performance wise a 7900 v a 046 same 20 inch bars how do they compare in the wood?


----------



## Ambull (Jul 4, 2011)

Modifiedmark said:


> Yep, I forgot that I learned in this thread that only young professional loggers know anything! I have been really humbled by this thread but I did get something out of it.
> 
> Oh wait, I forgot that you were the one that couldn't figure out which bar fits a Mac, even after I posted pictures to help you understand it. :msp_thumbup:
> 
> I will now bow in your presence everytime you post.



lol!!!

you go Mark!!!


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 4, 2011)

Modifiedmark said:


> Yep, I forgot that I learned in this thread that only young professional loggers know anything! I have been really humbled by this thread but I did get something out of it.
> 
> Oh wait, I forgot that you were the one that couldn't figure out which bar fits a Mac, even after I posted pictures to help you understand it. :msp_thumbup:
> 
> I will now bow in your presence everytime you post.


 
OK tell me this....how could i "not figure out which bars fit a mac".....i have the exact oregon powermatch bar on mine that i said i did....and YOU told me that oregon quit making them and I went to baileys and posted a link to them. I believe you where the one trying to put a poulan bar on one..... No need to bow in my presence....stick to your poulans....thats your best saw.


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 4, 2011)

lone wolf said:


> So tell me performance wise a 7900 v a 046 same 20 inch bars how do they compare in the wood?


 
Depends on the timber...but usually with a 20" and 8 pin on each...IMO the 7900 outcuts a 046 but.....the 7900 weighs more than the 046/460 as well....so take your pick...all in all....it seems like all the firewood guys on here have a soft spot for the 7900...or have high egos that they try to fill with them. And they THINK they are right anyway....nobody wants to hear what goes wrong with them...and they would know if they used them professionally.

BTW that is muffler modded to muffler modded....both have two 5/8" pipes brazed in them...and muffler gutted....and tuned.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 4, 2011)

stihl 440 said:


> OK tell me this....how could i "not figure out which bars fit a mac".....i have the exact oregon powermatch bar on mine that i said i did....and YOU told me that oregon quit making them and I went to baileys and posted a link to them. I believe you where the one trying to put a poulan bar on one..... No need to bow in my presence....stick to your poulans....thats your best saw.


 
Yep and you said the oil holes line up! See you dont know squat. I will stick to the Poulans in general but by my choice not because you tell me too. I dont listen to punks and I'll dabble in whatever other saws I want to. 

You have shown your ignorance quite a bit now and it seems that most others have caught on to it. Be careful out in the woods tomorrow young man...


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 4, 2011)

I think those two saws are close in performance.I think the Dolmar vibes less I know that the stihls are built to last .I have not run the 7900 long enough to see how they last.With a longer bar I agree the 7900 pulls better but with 20 inch bars my saws are dead even.As far as holding up you say the stihl is tougher?


----------



## FATGUY (Jul 4, 2011)

stihl 440 said:


> Depends on the timber...but usually with a 20" and 8 pin on each...IMO the 7900 outcuts a *046 but.....the 7900 weighs more than the 046/460 as well*....so take your pick...all in all....it seems like all the firewood guys on here have a soft spot for the 7900...or have high egos that they try to fill with them. And they THINK they are right anyway....nobody wants to hear what goes wrong with them...and they would know if they used them professionally.
> 
> BTW that is muffler modded to muffler modded....both have two 5/8" pipes brazed in them...and muffler gutted....and tuned.


 
the 7900 is lighter than the 460, give it up man, you're just hurting yourself, seriously.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jul 4, 2011)

*HOORAY 044!!!*


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 4, 2011)

Modifiedmark said:


> Yep and you said the oil holes line up! See you dont know squat. I will stick to the Poulans in general but by my choice not because you tell me too. I dont listen to punks and I'll dabble in whatever other saws I want to.
> 
> You have shown your ignorance quite a bit now and it seems that most others have caught on to it. Be careful out in the woods tomorrow young man...


 
Now how would you even know how old i really am?...you have no clue....nor do you even know.


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 4, 2011)

lone wolf said:


> I think those two saws are close in performance.I think the Dolmar vibes less I know that the stihls are built to last .I have not run the 7900 long enough to see how they last.With a longer bar I agree the 7900 pulls better but with 20 inch bars my saws are dead even.As far as holding up you say the stihl is tougher?


 
IMO in the woods the stihl is...yes by far..


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 4, 2011)

I find that hard to argue with Stihls have always been the best saws I have had. I have been a tree service 37 years.


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 4, 2011)

FATGUY said:


> the 7900 is lighter than the 460, give it up man, you're just hurting yourself, seriously.


 
The dolmar is two or three tenths heavier.....how am i hurting myself?....maybe thats what you think...but in reality im not....and could care less what any firewood cutter has to say. Again you just cut firewood....timber and firewood is a different ball game.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 4, 2011)

stihl 440 said:


> The dolmar is two or three tenths heavier.....how am i hurting myself?....maybe thats what you think...but in reality im not....and could care less what any firewood cutter has to say. Again you just cut firewood....timber and firewood is a different ball game.


 
It is also how it feels when you work with it.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 4, 2011)

So Stihl 440 what is the favorite saw of loggers in your area?


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 4, 2011)

lone wolf said:


> I find that hard to argue with Stihls have always been the best saws I have had. I have been a tree service 37 years.


 
Stihl and huskys have been really reliable for us and me.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 4, 2011)

stihl 440 said:


> Stihl and huskys have been really reliable for us and me.


 
Which ones?


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jul 4, 2011)

lone wolf said:


> It is also how it feels when you work with it.


 
Definetly. A well balanced saw will feel lighter than it really is compared to a poorly balanced saw.

I have not the experience on a 7900 to get a horse into this race. I do plan on buying one in the next couple of weeks and I'll put it right to work when I get it. This 372xpw is doing a great job on these hardwood trees though. She's breaking in well. I'm excited to work with a 7900, just to find out the truth in all of this. 
Yea, I kill a few trees here and there.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 4, 2011)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Definetly. A well balanced saw will feel lighter than it really is compared to a poorly balanced saw.
> 
> I have not the experience on a 7900 to get a horse into this race. I do plan on buying one in the next couple of weeks and I'll put it right to work when I get it. This 372xpw is doing a great job on these hardwood trees though. She's breaking in well. I'm excited to work with a 7900, just to find out the truth in all of this.
> Yea, I kill a few trees here and there.


 
Shame you have to spend all that money just to find out.


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 4, 2011)

lone wolf said:


> So Stihl 440 what is the favorite saw of loggers in your area?


 
Mainly 460's and 066's and we have a 044BB that will run with any 460....and there are 385's/390's, 372's, ans 394/395's and even some 288's. And j-reds same size as the husky's. And we have four 7900's and as far as i know there are only two other company's running dolmar....they are a good saw but they have some problems and weaknesses...but the motor does ok. As far as favorite saw...id say 460/046 in the stihl category and 385's/390's in the husky category. Most guys that WHERE running dolmars went back to husky because of them not holding up. We are currently still running them though....but even my boss is contiplating going to husky or stihl.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 4, 2011)

stihl 440 said:


> The dolmar is two or three tenths heavier.....how am i hurting myself?....maybe thats what you think...but in reality im not....and could care less what any firewood cutter has to say. Again you just cut firewood....timber and firewood is a different ball game.


 
Be carefull your ignorance is showing again. Here are some real world weights with the same scale. The 460 is dry and cleaned but might still have a few oz's left on it. The 7900 is a heated handle version and will be heavier then the non heated version. 

So I think your FOS but then again, I'm just a know nothing firewood cutter. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 4, 2011)

lone wolf said:


> Which ones?


 
044/440's, 046/460's/066/660's and 372's, 288's, 385's/390's, 394/395's.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jul 4, 2011)

I am really amused by the "air of superiority" that SOME (definitely not all or even most) professional loggers around here have.
As one of those who..."only cut firewood" I find it laughable that we are looked down upon for that endeavour.
The way it seems to me a firewood cutter uses his saw a LOT more than a logger on a tree for tree basis.

A logger cuts a tree down, lops the top off and every 8...10...12 etc. feet cut a log and wait for the skidder to drag it away.
A firewood cutter cuts a tree then cuts up the tops and cuts a round off every 14"-20".

A guy like me who burns EASILY 15 cords of wood a year has a LOT of trigger time on a saw.


Mike


----------



## longbar (Jul 4, 2011)

Modifiedmark said:


> Be carefull your ignorance is showing again. Here are some real world weights with the same scale. The 460 is dry and cleaned but might still have a few oz's left on it. The 7900 is a heated handle version and will be heavier then the non heated version.
> 
> So I think your FOS but then again, I'm just a know nothing firewood cutter. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
I honestly dont care which saw is better BUT I have that same scale and mine isnt very accurate. I can put something on it 3 times in a row and it says diff. weight each time. Maybe your is better? I dont know.

Carry on.....


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 4, 2011)

stihl 440 said:


> 044/440's, 046/460's/066/660's and 372's, 288's, 385's/390's, 394/395's.


 
I think he nailed it that sounds right to me.


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 4, 2011)

Modifiedmark said:


> Be carefull your ignorance is showing again. Here are some real world weights with the same scale. The 460 is dry and cleaned but might still have a few oz's left on it. The 7900 is a heated handle version and will be heavier then the non heated version.
> 
> So I think your FOS but then again, I'm just a know nothing firewood cutter. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
In the woods IMO the 7900 feels heavier with the same length bar...maybe its a balance thing......and you still are JUST a firewood cutter. The 7900 holds more fuel i do believe...that could cause it. BUT i dont have time to measure or weigh or even be concerned by it too much...so its all about feel.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 4, 2011)

longbar said:


> I honestly dont care which saw is better BUT I have that same scale and mine isnt very accurate. I can put something on it 3 times in a row and it says diff. weight each time. Maybe your is better? I dont know.
> 
> Carry on.....


 
I dont know how accruate it is, but its very close to the Post office and UPS drop off. The thing is repeatable though, shows the same weight each time, everytime. I do keep a fresh battery in it too. 

And honestly, I dont really give a rats ass about the 7900 vrs whatever either. I just bought it because I wanted it and could afford it at the time.


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 4, 2011)

rms61moparman said:


> I am really amused by the "air of superiority" that SOME (definitely not all or even most) professional loggers around here have.
> As one of those who..."only cut firewood" I find it laughable that we are looked down upon for that endeavour.
> The way it seems to me a firewood cutter uses his saw a LOT more than a logger on a tree for tree basis.
> 
> ...


 
That post shows that you dont have a clue what-so-ever....about anything about logging or ANY amount of production logging. Keep to your firewood BUDDY!


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 4, 2011)

Modifiedmark said:


> I dont know how accruate it is, but its very close to the Post office and UPS drop off. The thing is repeatable though, shows the same weight each time, everytime. I do keep a fresh battery in it too.
> 
> And honestly, I dont really give a rats ass about the 7900 vrs whatever either. I just bought it because I wanted it and could afford it at the time.


 
Neither do i...really....i didnt say i was god....or knew everything...but i stated my expirence with them. People always have to fight about something...


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 4, 2011)

Modifiedmark said:


> I dont know how accruate it is, but its very close to the Post office and UPS drop off. The thing is repeatable though, shows the same weight each time, everytime. I do keep a fresh battery in it too.
> 
> And honestly, I dont really give a rats ass about the 7900 vrs whatever either. I just bought it because I wanted it and could afford it at the time.


 
I thought the point of the argument was about the 7900 ? lets not turn it into a war.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 4, 2011)

stihl 440 said:


> In the woods IMO the 7900 feels heavier with the same length bar...maybe its a balance thing......and you still are JUST a firewood cutter. The 7900 holds more fuel i do believe...that could cause it. BUT i dont have time to measure or weigh or even be concerned by it too much...so its all about feel.


 
This is great and a good example of why your such a super star. 

You state a false statement, then when proved wrong (again) you wont fess up and then come up with another crock about how they feel and call me "just" a firewood cutter. 

Well I dont care your wrong AGAIN! 

Keep it up though you are amusing


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 4, 2011)

Are we lawyers or woodcutters? What about the 7900 is it reliable or not?


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 4, 2011)

lone wolf said:


> I thought the point of the argument was about the 7900 ? lets not turn it into a war.


 
It was and is about the 7900, I was just showing that the statement about the 7900 being heavier was false. I tried to honestly prove that then had to defend the scale? :hmm3grin2orange:

It never seems to end with some folks....


----------



## rms61moparman (Jul 4, 2011)

stihl 440 said:


> That post shows that you dont have a clue what-so-ever....about anything about logging or ANY amount of production logging. Keep to your firewood BUDDY!


 


Oh!
Believe me I intend to.
If I started logging I might become what you already are.



Mike


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 4, 2011)

Modifiedmark said:


> It was and is about the 7900, I was just showing that the statement about the 7900 being heavier was false. I tried to honestly prove that then had to defend the scale? :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> It never seems to end with some folks....


 
I think he said feels heavier . Any way I have a stihl 046 and a 7900 and the dolmar is smooth but the stihl is laid out better. Notice how stupid the choke is set up on the dolmar and how flimsy the air filter is!


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 4, 2011)

Modifiedmark said:


> This is great and a good example of why your such a super star.
> 
> You state a false statement, then when proved wrong (again) you wont fess up and then come up with another crock about how they feel and call me "just" a firewood cutter.
> 
> ...


 
I got quite a laugh off of you too! You see thats your problem...all you want everybody to think is that your right and everyone else is wrong. Come cut with me for a day....bet you dont last till lunch. Like i have said before....firewood and cutting timber are two completly different ball games....you wouldnt understand. Again how am i wrong?....tell me mastermind modifier.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 4, 2011)

stihl 440 said:


> I got quite a laugh off of you too! You see thats your problem...all you want everybody to think is that your right and everyone else is wrong. Come cut with me for a day....bet you dont last till lunch. Like i have said before....firewood and cutting timber are two completly different ball games....you wouldnt understand. Again how am i wrong?....tell me mastermind modifier.


 
Just wondering how much gas you burn in a work day and what saw?


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 4, 2011)

rms61moparman said:


> Oh!
> Believe me I intend to.
> If I started logging I might become what you already are.
> 
> ...


 
Dont quit your dayjob.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 4, 2011)

stihl 440 said:


> Dont quit your dayjob.


 
You guys argue like me and my kid!


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 4, 2011)

lone wolf said:


> Just wondering how much gas you burn in a work day and what saw?


 
I usually burn 2 to 3 gallon a day and usually 7900's....but i run all the ones i stated before including my own. Sometimes i burn more the 66's tend to burn more...depends on how long we work too...we have been working around the rain lately alot.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 4, 2011)

stihl 440 said:


> I usually burn 2 to 3 gallon a day and usually 7900's....but i run all the ones i stated before including my own. Sometimes i burn more the 66's tend to burn more...depends on how long we work too...we have been working around the rain lately alot.


 
Sounds like a lot of cutting to me.Whats that mostly non stop all day?


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 4, 2011)

lone wolf said:


> I think he said feels heavier . Any way I have a stihl 046 and a 7900 and the dolmar is smooth but the stihl is laid out better. Notice how stupid the choke is set up on the dolmar and how flimsy the air filter is!


 
No he said it is heavier and its not. 

Anyway as you can see I have had both here as well. Your talking personal preferences with the controls, you like the Stihls better then thats fine. I dont like there controls and dont like the ones on the Dolmar 5100 as there the same style as the Stihls. 
The 7900's controls work just fine for me. 

I do know that the 460's air filter is always a plugged up mess and the Dolmars is not. 

Another plus for the Dolmar is they dont have any flippy caps either.


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 4, 2011)

lone wolf said:


> You guys argue like me and my kid!


 
You cant tell some people anything without them full rebelling....and saying your wrong like they are a little kid or somethin. I know what breaks on them and thats all i said and this argue match started...i personally dont care what either of them has to say...its no bother to me. I thaught i would get a thanks or maybe just a couple questions...not name calling...i personally dont care about that either. They think what they want...and thats all it is.


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 4, 2011)

lone wolf said:


> Sounds like a lot of cutting to me.Whats that mostly non stop all day?


 
yup...and 30 min lunch break.


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 4, 2011)

Modifiedmark said:


> No he said it is heavier and its not.
> 
> Anyway as you can see I have had both here as well. Your talking personal preferences with the controls, you like the Stihls better then thats fine. I dont like there controls and dont like the ones on the Dolmar 5100 as there the same style as the Stihls.
> The 7900's controls work just fine for me.
> ...


 
I hate the dolmar fuel caps how they get so tight too...but that is MHO. Some people love their dolmars. I really dont have a problem with them...i run them. BUT IMO they are heavier than a 460 when full of fuel....thats just how they feel to me. I would like to see THAT on a scale...perhaps the sale says different but IMO in the real world they feel heavier.

Any other issues can be sent to me through PM....No need to plug up this thread. People really get bent out of shape when you anylize a saw for what it is...if it isnt what they want to hear they rebel...this thread seems to be alot of opinions...but what i said goes wrong with them actually does. Bottom line is..if you dont say the 7900 is the ultimate saw then everyone gets mad...i have one...im not scared to say that i know what goes wrong with them, because they all break...that is if you use them professionally. You can say its BS all you want...but there is more and more guys saying the same thing.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jul 4, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> *HOORAY 044!!!*


 
:agree2: :agree2:


----------



## rms61moparman (Jul 4, 2011)

440..........You are a LIAR!!!
You are trying to say........NOW.....that you are just trying to tell the OP what breaks on them, and we basically attacked you without provocation.
You attacked the saw from the first post and you posted your opinion as if it were fact and the truth is you are plain WRONG.....period!!!
I posted a video of a 6400 pulling a 28" bar and chain in a very hard red oak, and yet you still want to maintain that the 7900 is only comfortable with a 20.
How can you sit there and try to defend your position when faced with a video of a much smaller brother of the 7900 comfortably cutting with a 28".
I am not trying to say that the 7900 is perfect.
The Husky and Stihl mounts probably are stronger than the Dolmar.........but YOU said the 7900s mounts were VERY weak and they just aren't.
When treated properly they are fine for their job.
You further stated that the filtration sucks which many of us who use the saw haven't found to be problematic but the factory designed a HD unit that you say helps a little, but "looks don't make it work better. A claim that you provide no evidence of and many have reported just the opposite.
Below you will find your first post in this thread so there can be no doubt of what you really said.
Claim after claim that you've made has been rebutted yet you still try to maintain your untenable position.
This firewood cutter is done with you, your lies, and your shi++y attitude.


Mike




stihl 440 said:


> *The airfiltration sucks though.....the HD kit helps a little bit and makes the saw look better. But looks dont make it work better.* And the anitvibe is not as good as husky....*they got good power for a 70cc saw*...but they aren't a 80cc saw....and shouldnt be compared with one...but power over a 372 is noticeable with them and a 20"...which IMHO thats what they like the best in hardwood.....and if you get stuck dont pull on it to get it out like you can a stihl or even husky...*the dolmar mounts are very weak and will break easily*. IMHO stihl, husky and jonsered is a tougher saw....but if your really easy on the dolmar it will be alright.


----------



## longbar (Jul 5, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> :agree2: :agree2:


 
Go flippy cap or go home!!!!


----------



## husq2100 (Jul 5, 2011)

rms61moparman said:


> 440..........You are a LIAR!!!
> You are trying to say........NOW.....that you are just trying to tell the OP what breaks on them, and we basically attacked you without provocation.
> You attacked the saw from the first post and you posted your opinion as if it were fact and the truth is you are plain WRONG.....period!!!
> I posted a video of a 6400 pulling a 28" bar and chain in a very hard red oak, and yet you still want to maintain that the 7900 is only comfortable with a 20.
> ...


 
If you were truely done, you would have walked away....you have kept a iron in the fire just as much as 440...he gave his thoughts from his world experience...Being a tradie I get where he is coming from...


----------



## MCW (Jul 5, 2011)

stihl 440 said:


> Some people like them more than others....but for me they are just a 20" bar saw...and nothing more and are a great saw with a 20" and will oucut a 385 with a 20"...but put a 24" on each and the tables sure do turn...385 is on top with 2' bars.



You have no idea. By the way read my "Today's Job" thread in regard to how well 7900's stack up. I run a couple of 390XP's and they are also great saws. I've also owned two 660's but didn't like the balance and they got sold. They're good saws too. All of them are good saws and don't forget the 7900's are actually a German built pro saw, not some wannabe.
Stock they won't run a 32" bar with as much authority as a 390XP or 660 but they're pretty close.



gink595 said:


> Numb nuts is a good one too. Or Numby



Numbnuts was my original username but I got banned before I even posted anything for some SPAM thing generated by my stupid (at the time) email account 



stihl 440 said:


> Now how would you even know how old i really am?...you have no clue....nor do you even know.



Please tell us your age then. I can tell by your attitude that you are young and full of hormones. An experienced logger/feller has no need to bignote himself as he already knows he is good 



stihl 440 said:


> I got quite a laugh off of you too! You see thats your problem...all you want everybody to think is that your right and everyone else is wrong. Come cut with me for a day....*bet you dont last till lunch.*



You might be surprised.



stihl 440 said:


> I usually burn 2 to 3 gallon a day and usually 7900's....but i run all the ones i stated before including my own. Sometimes i burn more the 66's tend to burn more...depends on how long we work too...we have been working around the rain lately alot.



I've put over 5 gallons through my saws in a day. Around 10 hours actual run time.



husq2100 said:


> If you were truely done, you would have walked away....you have kept a iron in the fire just as much as 440...he gave his thoughts from his world experience...Being a tradie I get where he is coming from...



Real world experience Serg? It depends on what side of the fence people are sitting on as to what "experience" they choose to listen to. For example saying that a logger's saw gets a bigger workout than a full time firewood cutter's saw is a load of crap. I have a lot of respect for logging and loggers but there are many scenarios where saws get a far bigger thrashing and are run for longer hours than in logging. Cyberlegends are everywhere and are easy to create but hard to prove.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 5, 2011)

So MCW please tell us how the 7900 compares to Stihl and Husky of similar size?What is your best saw ?No sarcasm here just looking for information on saws.


----------



## MCW (Jul 5, 2011)

lone wolf said:


> So MCW please tell us how the 7900 compares to Stihl and Husky of similar size?What is your best saw ?No sarcasm here just looking for information on saws.



Well in all honesty if you don't treat them like crap all will hold up equally as well. I see no reason why they won't as the 7900, 385XP, 390XP, MS460, MS660 etc etc are all running top quality internals. I have heard of broken AV mounts on the 7900's before by basically saw abuse and there is no other word for it no matter how much people try to sugar coat it. Of course accidents happen but the problem in logging situations is that quite often the fellers don't OWN their equipment and saws are classed as expendable - in a business situation involving tax and depreciation I can understand this. I can tell you one thing though - if I owned a logging operation and my guys were continuously wrecking saws through sheer neglect and abuse I'd be kicking their arses. Of course some things can't be prevented and that also includes stupidity sadly.
I do like the Husky 390XP's I own and they are one of my favourite saws, but the 7900 is right there simply due to the HD filter kit that is available. With nice big fat green chips the Huskys have a really good reputation but when you start dealing with very fine and dusty particulates the air injected saws (ie: NOT the 7900's  ) start to actually cause more problems. Air injection systems are designed to expel larger particulates through inertia *away* from the air filter intake but when smaller particles are involved they tend to block filters faster as they are pulling air in through the starter cover which also happens to be one of the dustier areas of a saw. The Dolmar HD intake being at the rear pulls in a lot cleaner air in a situation like this. The Dolmar HD setup along with the new Stihl 261's filter are the best filter setups I've ever used. The new Stihl HD2 filter for the 440-880 should also be top notch as it is the same material as the 261's filter.
What old mate Stihl 440 stated in regard to weight and balance of the 7900's and 385/390's is correct. Despite the difference shown on the scales the 385/390's balance so well that the extra weight isn't noticed over the 7900's. I can throw both around all day felling with a 32" bar and be none the worse for wear using either - the same couldn't be said for the 660's I owned and I found that the 660's were a bit too nose heavy for me to get used to with a 32" bar, particularly after using the 390's and 7900's. I'm no Stihl snob though and run a 200T which is one of my favourite saws and a MS261 which is also excellent.
When you look at the way a Stihl 660 is built physically I have no doubt that under extreme abuse it will probably hold up better than an equivalent Husky as they are built like tanks in my opinion however they also balance and handle like one. Each to their own though as balance and feel is highly subjective. Too many people on AS forget about this "subjective" theory when it comes to balance.

So to sum up what I'm saying mate they are ALL good saws, and taking sides with brands is just sheer blind ignorance. Unless it's a Hyundai saw, then they are definately crap


----------



## bigredd (Jul 5, 2011)

Since I don't really have a need for another big saw, I've decided to sale the PS-7900 to someone who can put it to productive use.


----------



## husq2100 (Jul 5, 2011)

Matt, Im not taking anything away from pro firewood cutters....but it also can be alot more seasonal than Falling.... using a saw in mainly an upright postion for long hours will certainly test the motor, but using it for felling close to the ground, on its side etc will test other aspects in a different way...yes youve put some big hrs on your saws, but day in day out as your #1 job??? its alot different and when you start to use things as a work tool on a consitant basis the little problems cant hide. As has been said you can look after stuff or treat it like crap...but put youself in falling every day...and not hedge rows, and the saws get a harder life whether the owner likes it or not...just the nature of the beast.

EG, I buy pro tools. The angle grinders I use would last most here a lifetime...No exageration, I clean them with crompessed air and look after them, they only give me 3 years....Cordless gear only lasts me max 3 years....its just the nature of the beast

If you all read through this and put 440's attitude aside, he say he like the 7900 and its a good saw, but just not up to his work like the Husky or Stihl...

how hard is that to take???? obviously to hard for some........


----------



## nmurph (Jul 5, 2011)

No, he also says that a 7900 is only a 20" saw and that a 385 will a 7900 by a significant margin with a bar that is any longer; neither of these is true.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 5, 2011)

MCW said:


> Well in all honesty if you don't treat them like crap all will hold up equally as well. I see no reason why they won't as the 7900, 385XP, 390XP, MS460, MS660 etc etc are all running top quality internals. I have heard of broken AV mounts on the 7900's before by basically saw abuse and there is no other word for it no matter how much people try to sugar coat it. Of course accidents happen but the problem in logging situations is that quite often the fellers don't OWN their equipment and saws are classed as expendable - in a business situation involving tax and depreciation I can understand this. I can tell you one thing though - if I owned a logging operation and my guys were continuously wrecking saws through sheer neglect and abuse I'd be kicking their arses. Of course some things can't be prevented and that also includes stupidity sadly.
> I do like the Husky 390XP's I own and they are one of my favourite saws, but the 7900 is right there simply due to the HD filter kit that is available. With nice big fat green chips the Huskys have a really good reputation but when you start dealing with very fine and dusty particulates the air injected saws (ie: NOT the 7900's  ) start to actually cause more problems. Air injection systems are designed to expel larger particulates through inertia *away* from the air filter intake but when smaller particles are involved they tend to block filters faster as they are pulling air in through the starter cover which also happens to be one of the dustier areas of a saw. The Dolmar HD intake being at the rear pulls in a lot cleaner air in a situation like this. The Dolmar HD setup along with the new Stihl 261's filter are the best filter setups I've ever used. The new Stihl HD2 filter for the 440-880 should also be top notch as it is the same material as the 261's filter.
> What old mate Stihl 440 stated in regard to weight and balance of the 7900's and 385/390's is correct. Despite the difference shown on the scales the 385/390's balance so well that the extra weight isn't noticed over the 7900's. I can throw both around all day felling with a 32" bar and be none the worse for wear using either - the same couldn't be said for the 660's I owned and I found that the 660's were a bit too nose heavy for me to get used to with a 32" bar, particularly after using the 390's and 7900's. I'm no Stihl snob though and run a 200T which is one of my favourite saws and a MS261 which is also excellent.
> When you look at the way a Stihl 660 is built physically I have no doubt that under extreme abuse it will probably hold up better than an equivalent Husky as they are built like tanks in my opinion however they also balance and handle like one. Each to their own though as balance and feel is highly subjective. Too many people on AS forget about this "subjective" theory when it comes to balance.
> ...


 
Thanks for that answer I guess a bunch of them are good and each has its own good and bad points.


----------



## 385XP (Jul 5, 2011)

The dolmar 7900s are good running saws but they do have a few weak points. I have a 6 month old 7900 that has had a new coil and had the bottom av springs replaced. I had another 7900 that had coil issues after about 2 months use and got new av spring i also had the hd filter seperate from the base a couple times. when these saws run good they are really good saws but they do have a few problems.but for a 200 dollars cheaper than the 390 xp i guess that is something i can live with. one other thing is dolmar parts are alot more reasonable than husky or stihl. But the the 385 and 390s are still my favorites. I use 24'' bars most of the time on all my cutting saws.


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 5, 2011)

rms61moparman said:


> 440..........You are a LIAR!!!
> You are trying to say........NOW.....that you are just trying to tell the OP what breaks on them, and we basically attacked you without provocation.
> You attacked the saw from the first post and you posted your opinion as if it were fact and the truth is you are plain WRONG.....period!!!
> I posted a video of a 6400 pulling a 28" bar and chain in a very hard red oak, and yet you still want to maintain that the 7900 is only comfortable with a 20.
> ...


 
rms61moparman YOU are the LIAR!!!! And i have just stated in my posts WHAT breaks on them...and just that! Explain to me how you think everything that i say is wrong?....i run these saws professionally every day....FACT...like i did all day today...FACT. IMO the 6400 wasnt comfortable with a 28" in that video....IN MY OPINION(do you really understand what that means mr firewood cutter?) I have no use for one with over a 20" bar or 24" ported maybe with a 7 pin....FACT! And yes you are trying to say it is perfect. WHAT I SAID is that the 7900s mounts are weak...maybe i didnt say weaker than stihl or husky like you wanted to hear but that was what was meant...FACT. I didnt say they do an insuffecient job did i?...no i didnt....LIE. I am also done with your shi**y a$$ attitude as well. Remember you said it your self your JUST a firewood cutter. Yes i have one...and im prolly not getting rid of it anytime soon...so why would i say it is junk?...which i didnt. I basically said they arent built as tough as husky or stihl...FACT.


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 5, 2011)

nmurph said:


> no, he also says that a 7900 is only a 20" saw and that a 385 will a 7900 by a significant margin with a bar that is any longer; neither of these is true.


 
opinion


----------



## woodyman (Jul 5, 2011)

I had a 7900 last year and almost cut down my whole woods.I don't know what it was about that saw but every time I got it in my hands I wanted to cut every tree in sight.I still have 5 cords bucked on the ground to split.


----------



## HeRoze (Jul 5, 2011)

Good God. I'll never get a dolmar now seeing how much ####### the mere discussion of one brings out of normally sane human beings.


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 5, 2011)

MCW said:


> You have no idea. By the way read my "Today's Job" thread in regard to how well 7900's stack up. I run a couple of 390XP's and they are also great saws. I've also owned two 660's but didn't like the balance and they got sold. They're good saws too. All of them are good saws and don't forget the 7900's are actually a German built pro saw, not some wannabe.
> Stock they won't run a 32" bar with as much authority as a 390XP or 660 but they're pretty close.
> 
> 
> ...


 
I know that the 7900 is german built...i never said it was a wannabe. We use them everyday all day. This is the internet...i dont need to post my age. I could be 35...i could be 25...i could be...hell 95...it doesnt really matter in my eyes. Im not going to doubt that you put 5 gallon through your saws in one day....but was that everyday all day? Constant use is usually the hours accumulator and wear and tear on saws. Prolly depends on how MUCH you use your saw for cutting firewood overall. Cyberlegends?....I have pictures posted....cyberlegend here?...i think not....if your willing to fly out here ill prove it to you...i have nothing to hide...period. I may be one of the few loggers that can use the internet...but the legend part im not so sure about....maybe if i was god...but im not. Although some people seem to want to think they are. And i am curious as to how i was bignoteing myself?....i was assuming. It seems like everbody gets worked up too easy around here.


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 5, 2011)

MCW said:


> Well in all honesty if you don't treat them like crap all will hold up equally as well. I see no reason why they won't as the 7900, 385XP, 390XP, MS460, MS660 etc etc are all running top quality internals. I have heard of broken AV mounts on the 7900's before by basically saw abuse and there is no other word for it no matter how much people try to sugar coat it. Of course accidents happen but the problem in logging situations is that quite often the fellers don't OWN their equipment and saws are classed as expendable - in a business situation involving tax and depreciation I can understand this. I can tell you one thing though - if I owned a logging operation and my guys were continuously wrecking saws through sheer neglect and abuse I'd be kicking their arses. Of course some things can't be prevented and that also includes stupidity sadly.
> I do like the Husky 390XP's I own and they are one of my favourite saws, but the 7900 is right there simply due to the HD filter kit that is available. With nice big fat green chips the Huskys have a really good reputation but when you start dealing with very fine and dusty particulates the air injected saws (ie: NOT the 7900's  ) start to actually cause more problems. Air injection systems are designed to expel larger particulates through inertia *away* from the air filter intake but when smaller particles are involved they tend to block filters faster as they are pulling air in through the starter cover which also happens to be one of the dustier areas of a saw. The Dolmar HD intake being at the rear pulls in a lot cleaner air in a situation like this. The Dolmar HD setup along with the new Stihl 261's filter are the best filter setups I've ever used. The new Stihl HD2 filter for the 440-880 should also be top notch as it is the same material as the 261's filter.
> What old mate Stihl 440 stated in regard to weight and balance of the 7900's and 385/390's is correct. Despite the difference shown on the scales the 385/390's balance so well that the extra weight isn't noticed over the 7900's. I can throw both around all day felling with a 32" bar and be none the worse for wear using either - the same couldn't be said for the 660's I owned and I found that the 660's were a bit too nose heavy for me to get used to with a 32" bar, particularly after using the 390's and 7900's. I'm no Stihl snob though and run a 200T which is one of my favourite saws and a MS261 which is also excellent.
> When you look at the way a Stihl 660 is built physically I have no doubt that under extreme abuse it will probably hold up better than an equivalent Husky as they are built like tanks in my opinion however they also balance and handle like one. Each to their own though as balance and feel is highly subjective. Too many people on AS forget about this "subjective" theory when it comes to balance.
> ...


 
I dont beat on my boss's saws or my saws either...actually the saws that i use at work usually stay the best looking over the rest of the loggers around here. Lets put it this way if i beat on them and tossed them around and really beat the S**T out of them i wouldn't have a job. But i actually get told that im doing a good job of taking care of them and keeping up on maitnence. BUT stuff breaks sometimes...and its really just been the av mounts....i do not pull or jerk on my saws or the saws at work when and if i get pinched either. They just seem to fail before a husky mount would....but im sure thats argueable too. Yes the HD system is better at keeping clean...but husky goes longer on filter cleanings. To each their own,,,everyone is going to run what they want anyway...this thread has seemed to have turned into a brand war and has been opinionated. BTW im not reall argueing with MCW or anyone else for that matter....i have just said what i have found out about them....


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 5, 2011)

husq2100 said:


> Matt, Im not taking anything away from pro firewood cutters....but it also can be alot more seasonal than Falling.... using a saw in mainly an upright postion for long hours will certainly test the motor, but using it for felling close to the ground, on its side etc will test other aspects in a different way...yes youve put some big hrs on your saws, but day in day out as your #1 job??? its alot different and when you start to use things as a work tool on a consitant basis the little problems cant hide. As has been said you can look after stuff or treat it like crap...but put youself in falling every day...and not hedge rows, and the saws get a harder life whether the owner likes it or not...just the nature of the beast.
> 
> EG, I buy pro tools. The angle grinders I use would last most here a lifetime...No exageration, I clean them with crompessed air and look after them, they only give me 3 years....Cordless gear only lasts me max 3 years....its just the nature of the beast
> 
> ...


 
This is exactly my point......this post is 100%.


----------



## indiansprings (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm sure the 7900 is a great saw, German's don't usually build anything that is not top notch. It is obvious that the guys who run them are mad dog loyal to the saw.lol Seems like some modder's do a fantastic job of getting the most out of the saw. The saw has been out for several years now and I'm not trying to be a smart azz with the next question, but am asking it in a legitimate way. 
Why do you 7900 guys honestly think it has not made bigger inroads in the logging communities. We have one of the largest if not the largest hardwood operations in the world in our area, owned by the Chinese who export oak and walnut to China, their site can be found under Mid-American Hardwoods, prolly 160 acre operation of nothing but containers of hardwood going to China. With all respect to the brand it is virtually non-existent here. Hedgerow who lives 35 miles north had to order his from out of area. I don't think this is real isolated either, it looks like a bunch of you that love the saw are in the same area. Is it lack of distrobution? People too loyal to Stihl and Husky to try one? You would think with the stellar rep guys on here give it, that the saw would be much more popular.

I don't log, but am very familiar with the job, have several relatives that do log and I've spent multiple days in the woods with them. For us mid-west and east coast guys, imho a commercial firewood operation runs a saw just as many total hours if not more than logging. I'll fire any hired guy I have for yanking the pizz out of a saw and breaking mounts, we have too many saws on sight to do that chit. Just pick up another one and cut your way out. I've only had one mount ever broke on a saw and it was our 38 Mag, I think it was dropped out of the tractor bucket while trimming.

Everyone can have different perspectives, MCW's last post was good. Stihl 440 is giving his, as is rpmsmopar and others, just agree to disagree and go on, no use to get in the gutter, hell it's just a saw.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jul 5, 2011)

HeRoze said:


> Good God. I'll never get a dolmar now seeing how much ####### the mere discussion of one brings out of normally sane human beings.


 
Shouldn't not try one they are a nice saw I,ve had mine over 4 yrs. It is my most favirte saw.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jul 5, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> I'm sure the 7900 is a great saw, German's don't usually build anything that is not top notch. It is obvious that the guys who run them are mad dog loyal to the saw.lol Seems like some modder's do a fantastic job of getting the most out of the saw. The saw has been out for several years now and I'm not trying to be a smart azz with the next question, but am asking it in a legitimate way.
> Why do you 7900 guys honestly think it has not made bigger inroads in the logging communities. We have one of the largest if not the largest hardwood operations in the world in our area, owned by the Chinese who export oak and walnut to China, their site can be found under Mid-American Hardwoods, prolly 160 acre operation of nothing but containers of hardwood going to China. With all respect to the brand it is virtually non-existent here. Hedgerow who lives 35 miles north had to order his from out of area. I don't think this is real isolated either, it looks like a bunch of you that love the saw are in the same area. Is it lack of distrobution? People too loyal to Stihl and Husky to try one? You would think with the stellar rep guys on here give it, that the saw would be much more popular.
> 
> I don't log, but am very familiar with the job, have several relatives that do log and I've spent multiple days in the woods with them. For us mid-west and east coast guys, imho a commercial firewood operation runs a saw just as many total hours if not more than logging. I'll fire any hired guy I have for yanking the pizz out of a saw and breaking mounts, we have too many saws on sight to do that chit. Just pick up another one and cut your way out. I've only had one mount ever broke on a saw and it was our 38 Mag, I think it was dropped out of the tractor bucket while trimming.
> ...




Lack of dealer support. Stihl has done a very good job of marketing. And I' m not bashing. I just feel they are very proud of their saws. Can't see spending the extra $$. But then I am only a fire wood cutter so what do I know. Last statement not intended for quoted poster.


----------



## nmurph (Jul 5, 2011)

stihl 440 said:


> opinion


 
And your's???


----------



## fredmc (Jul 5, 2011)

All saw brands suck!

Especially the ones built by greedy, money hungry, stihl your mother and sell her to the devil *** corporations.

:msp_scared:


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jul 6, 2011)

From someone who has plenty of experience on both ends, I can also agree that commercial firewood cutting operations run saws as much a commercial logging crews. I've did alot of both. From killing trees for a logging company for over 4 years to running my own firewood business. I used to run 2-4 gallons a day also. I ran more fuel cutting firewood in a day than I ever did felling. Not much more, but a little more.

I'll also say that felling trees commercially is alot more than just a felling cut and a top lop. Eastern hardwoods have piles of limbs that need to be removed. I never did the bucking, only the felling, limbing and topping. The skidder dragged them away and the knuck boom did the bucking/loading. 

It's really about the same as commercial firewooding, if you are firewooding 10 hours a day like I was. Only difference is, taking the tree completely apart instead of just limbing and topping. And whats the deal about firewood cutters not knowing anything about felling trees??? Do you think they block them up from top down while leaving them standing or something? 

I've did both, and both are hard work. It amazes me the way the loggers and firewood guys argue. Now I'll admit, theres a difference between hobby firewood cutting and commercial firewooding. But still yet, we all are running saws here? Why fight?

I have it easier these days then I ever did logging or firewooding. Now I clearcut fencerows that we rebuild. Yea, i build fence for a living. But I'm the official feller of the fencing crew and I still run a good gallon or more a day, at least 3-4 days a week. But now I'm not trying to outrun skidders or fill dumptrucks with firewood. It's just a felling cut and a buck inthe middle now. Then they get pushed into a pile with the rest of my mess.

I'm just trying to say that, you guys downing the others and acting like your the authority on felling or logging, firewooding or whatnot, need not knock the other till you know what they are doing everyday. C''mon guys! Who cares who's the best or whatever. I thought we were here because of our love for saws? Whether we work them everyday or play with them on the weekend. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## homelitejim (Jul 6, 2011)

I spend a lot of time in the woods, the sound of a chainsaw will draw me near as I like to see what others use. 99% of the time the saw is orange or orange and white, on occasion green, yellow, or homelite red blue green. This includes loggers and firewood cutters both pro and home owner. There is better dealer support here for the Echo cs8000evl than for any Dolmar chainsaw, so when you say the 7900 is the best saw made, I wounder why you are keeping it so secret. I have nothing against anyone's saw I say to each his own but we are starting to split hairs and making up half truths and magic powers. To say that the 7900 is the smoothest, cleanest, lightest, most powerful saw made, able to out cut much larger saws, sounds far fetched, but what do I know, I have never seen one.:msp_wink:


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jul 6, 2011)

homelitejim said:


> I spend a lot of time in the woods, the sound of a chainsaw will draw me near as I like to see what others use. 99% of the time the saw is orange or orange and white, on occasion green, yellow, or homelite red blue green. This includes loggers and firewood cutters both pro and home owner. There is better dealer support here for the Echo cs8000evl than for any Dolmar chainsaw, so when you say the 7900 is the best saw made, I wounder why you are keeping it so secret. *I have nothing against anyone's saw I say to each his own but we are starting to split hairs and making up half truths and magic powers. * To say that the 7900 is the smoothest, cleanest, lightest, most powerful saw made, able to out cut much larger saws, sounds far fetched, but what do I know, I have never seen one.:msp_wink:


 
I have to agree with you man. Alot of the talk on here about one saw being so much better and faster than another is usually a second or two in a cookie or a few tenths of a pound. People overlook alot of what makes one saw better than another. And that is, how it feels in your hands. You can compare a 372xp to a Stihl 440 all you want, but it comes down to what fits you best. I guarantee they will both get the job done, one as good as the other.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jul 6, 2011)

homelitejim said:


> ...... magic powers


 
That is what my 044 runs on, mixed 32:1 with fairy dust. It's a 7900 eater!! :chainsawguy:


----------



## MCW (Jul 6, 2011)

husq2100 said:


> Matt, Im not taking anything away from pro firewood cutters....but it also can be alot more seasonal than Falling.... using a saw in mainly an upright postion for long hours will certainly test the motor, but using it for felling close to the ground, on its side etc will test other aspects in a different way...yes youve put some big hrs on your saws, but day in day out as your #1 job??? its alot different and when you start to use things as a work tool on a consitant basis the little problems cant hide. As has been said you can look after stuff or treat it like crap...but put youself in falling every day...and not hedge rows, and the saws get a harder life whether the owner likes it or not...just the nature of the beast.
> 
> EG, I buy pro tools. The angle grinders I use would last most here a lifetime...No exageration, I clean them with crompessed air and look after them, they only give me 3 years....Cordless gear only lasts me max 3 years....its just the nature of the beast
> 
> ...



Hey Serg I have never said I am putting days on end of cutting on my Dolmars, in fact I think about 30 hours or something in 4 days is about the most I've done straight. However there are far more people out there who are actually using these saws in a professional environment with no problems. In fact I didn't get the idea to buy a 7900 from AS either, I got the idea from a chainsaw business in the US where the owner's sons run a full time firewood business. They started with two 7900's and I believe are now running 6. They have done so for around 3 years now with no major issues at all. Prior to that they were running Husqvarna 372XP's but thought they'd try the 7900's as they had a good local dealer and at the time they were significantly cheaper.
Also as far as firewood cutters go I do believe their saws get a far bigger workout and more hours on them than the average forestry saw. All the professional firewood cutters I know are putting consistent solid hours on their saws. Forestry saws in large tree scenarios are not putting consistent 8-9 hours of actual runtime on them in a day. In fact from what I've seen there are normally a number of saws being used in most scenarios (buckers, fallers, landing saws etc etc). Grounded hardwood that has been laying there for years is also nasty stuff on both filters and clutches etc.
I'm sure people know by now that I am not a glassy eyed spitting crazy 7900 supporter at all costs, but I do pitch in and stick up for them when they get ragged on. I am well aware of their capabilities and their shortcomings. To compare them to either a 390XP, 395XP, or MS660 in stock form isn't fair and people that do are kidding themselves. However in modified form with 32" bars or less the only saws I've used that are right there with them are the 390XP's - I don't believe the 660's balance with bars 32" or less is worth the extra weight.
I'm not a fan of anybody who blindly supports one brand over another and as I've mentioned before I run all 3 brands and my views are as follows...

Stihl make the best small saws (200T, MS261) although I am currently favouring my muffler modded Husky 353 over my 261...
Dolmar make some of the best mid sized saws (I like the 372XP's as well).
Husky make the best bigger saws 90cc and up (or should I say the nicest to use).

Like I said my views. I've heard guys on here mention before that the 7900's are good with bars up to 24" then they swap to their 660's. Two days later they are posting that the 372XP's are good for bars up to 28". WTF??? This is where my BS detector starts going off the charts.

This bit has nothing to do with Stihl 440 but there is another AS member who many would believe is a saw guru putting anywhere up to 25 hours a day on his saws. He absolutely sh*tcanned a 395XP he owned when it blew up on him out of warranty. In this same online review he stated that the only saws that can handle the sort of work he does are Stihls. What he failed to state in this review was that he'd had a terminal failure in a near new MS880 under warranty. Funny how he ragged on the Huskys but didn't mention the ongoing issues he'd had with his 880 in regard to both filtration and then a mjor blow up. It's funny how some reviews of saw brands can be twisted to suit a certain user's agenda depending on which hat they are wearing on the day  That is why we should not dismiss one person's account of any particular saw brand or model but do need to put it into context from a variety of sources. Most people should be able to understand and appreciate that.




stihl 440 said:


> I know that the 7900 is german built...i never said it was a wannabe. We use them everyday all day. This is the internet...i dont need to post my age. I could be 35...i could be 25...i could be...hell 95...it doesnt really matter in my eyes. Im not going to doubt that you put 5 gallon through your saws in one day....but was that everyday all day? Constant use is usually the hours accumulator and wear and tear on saws. Prolly depends on how MUCH you use your saw for cutting firewood overall. Cyberlegends?....I have pictures posted....cyberlegend here?...i think not....if your willing to fly out here ill prove it to you...i have nothing to hide...period. I may be one of the few loggers that can use the internet...but the legend part im not so sure about....maybe if i was god...but im not. Although some people seem to want to think they are. And i am curious as to how i was bignoteing myself?....i was assuming. It seems like everbody gets worked up too easy around here.



I don't believe you were bignoting yourself to me in particular but your responses to some of the others here who questioned your knowledge and views on the 7900 were pretty fat headed. Even to the point that you said that your chain filing would kick another guy's arse. That is a pretty bold statement to be making and it's understandable why some people got their back up. You don't need to tell me your age but I know you're young as no older professionals I know would have got as fired up as you do! How do I know? I used to be the same  Many of us were well aware of the issues involving the antivibe on the 7900's and as far as I can tell Dolmar fixed those issues a while back.
People do get worked up around here, no doubt about it, but have a look back over your previous posts and I think you'll agree you're eyes were glazing over more than once and you would have had veins hanging out your forehead 
Young guys don't like people questioning them, thats a fact.



stihl 440 said:


> I dont beat on my boss's saws or my saws either...actually the saws that i use at work usually stay the best looking over the rest of the loggers around here. Lets put it this way if i beat on them and tossed them around and really beat the S**T out of them i wouldn't have a job. But i actually get told that im doing a good job of taking care of them and keeping up on maitnence. BUT stuff breaks sometimes...and its really just been the av mounts....i do not pull or jerk on my saws or the saws at work when and if i get pinched either. They just seem to fail before a husky mount would....but im sure thats argueable too. Yes the HD system is better at keeping clean...but husky goes longer on filter cleanings. To each their own,,,everyone is going to run what they want anyway...this thread has seemed to have turned into a brand war and has been opinionated. BTW im not reall argueing with MCW or anyone else for that matter....i have just said what i have found out about them....



I do appreciate your input, but as mentioned we all have different views on different subjects. I've said it before on AS to some guys that have come in all hot headed that they should not underestimate some of the experienced members here. For example I do not post in the logger's forum because I'm not a logger. I've probably dropped more trees than most on this forum including the loggers but I am not and have ever claimed to be a logger. However I do have regular contact with people using saws professionally both in Australia and in the US. I have messaged numerous professionals regarding the 7900's. Most have had good success with them, however as you mentioned there have been acknowledged issues with the AV by some of these guys. None have said they are pieces of crap.

I believe the biggest reason why the 7900's haven't had a larger following is because:

1) I feel their oiler is suited to nothing larger than a 32" bar.
2) In stock form a 390XP or MS660 will pull longer bars better.
3) They do not have the dealer support of either Stihl or Husky in the vast majority of areas.
4) Operations that are running Huskys and/or Stihls are running two of the best and most reliable brands on the planet. Why would they change?
5) If I was running a logging operation with employees I'd be running Huskys.
6) If I was a contract feller I'd be running Huskys and Dolmars. 390XP's on anything from 32"-42" bars and 3120XP's for the rare occasion you'd need a bar longer than 42".


----------



## nmurph (Jul 6, 2011)

Matt, that is well said, and I certainly agree that a 390 will out-pull a 7900. But 440 contends that a 385 is significantly stronger than a 7900; on that he is wrong. I have owned both didn't find a signficant advantage either way. But the 7900 is lighter and cheaper, about that there is no argument. 
I have five of these saws. That doesn't make be an expert, but it does give be a bit of a perspective. Three of these saws are HD expatriates and the other two were tree service saws, and not one has had any AV problems since I have owned them. That doesn't mean forever, but in my knowledge, no. As for the filtration, the last one I bought was from a tree service. It is the older, red-top version. When I got it the small triangles on the back of the filter were completely full (i'm not talking covere, I mean full, even with the filter base, full) with saw dust. But when I pulled the filter off there was not one bit of fines in the throat. This coincides with what I have observed. I don't dare let my filters get anywhere near that dirty, but depending on the species, not everyone will have problems with the 7900 filtration. Is the Husky's filtration better? Without a doubt. But the Dolly's is very serviceable, and if the stock 7900 filter set-up isn't adequate, there is always the HD upgrade. Now if Dolmar could just get there act together and establish a thorough and competent dealer network. But just keep things in perspective; think Japanese cars, and now Korean cars!!


----------



## wyk (Jul 6, 2011)

nmurph said:


> Matt, that is well said, and I certainly agree that a 390 will out-pull a 7900. But 440 contends that a 385 is significantly stronger than a 7900; on that he is wrong. I have owned both didn't find a signficant advantage either way.


 
I also agree mostly with Matt. However, once you put a 32" bar on a 385 xp, it starts to pull it noticeably better than a 7900 in my experience. But the 390 is definitely a bit more oomph. 

About the price, tho. It all depends where you get it. With a 28" bar, I have seen 7900's within $200 of a 390...at that point it doesn't look so 'cheap'...


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 6, 2011)

MCW said:


> Hey Serg I have never said I am putting days on end of cutting on my Dolmars, in fact I think about 30 hours or something in 4 days is about the most I've done straight. However there are far more people out there who are actually using these saws in a professional environment with no problems. In fact I didn't get the idea to buy a 7900 from AS either, I got the idea from a chainsaw business in the US where the owner's sons run a full time firewood business. They started with two 7900's and I believe are now running 6. They have done so for around 3 years now with no major issues at all. Prior to that they were running Husqvarna 372XP's but thought they'd try the 7900's as they had a good local dealer and at the time they were significantly cheaper.
> Also as far as firewood cutters go I do believe their saws get a far bigger workout and more hours on them than the average forestry saw. All the professional firewood cutters I know are putting consistent solid hours on their saws. Forestry saws in large tree scenarios are not putting consistent 8-9 hours of actual runtime on them in a day. In fact from what I've seen there are normally a number of saws being used in most scenarios (buckers, fallers, landing saws etc etc). Grounded hardwood that has been laying there for years is also nasty stuff on both filters and clutches etc.
> I'm sure people know by now that I am not a glassy eyed spitting crazy 7900 supporter at all costs, but I do pitch in and stick up for them when they get ragged on. I am well aware of their capabilities and their shortcomings. To compare them to either a 390XP, 395XP, or MS660 in stock form isn't fair and people that do are kidding themselves. However in modified form with 32" bars or less the only saws I've used that are right there with them are the 390XP's - I don't believe the 660's balance with bars 32" or less is worth the extra weight.
> I'm not a fan of anybody who blindly supports one brand over another and as I've mentioned before I run all 3 brands and my views are as follows...
> ...


 
Im really not going to argue anymore...to each his own....im gonna run what i want and your going to run what you want...period..that simple. But how do you think im young? I have been told im hot headed before...but im pretty sure that comes from the trade....oh well...think what you want.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 6, 2011)

stihl 440 said:


> Im really not going to argue anymore.



Really? Thats good.


----------



## nmurph (Jul 6, 2011)

I would guess younger than 23. That is the age at which most people begin to understand that they don't know everything and that some things are only learned through experience. But since you aren't going to argue anymore, I guess we will never know.


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 6, 2011)

nmurph said:


> I would guess younger than 23. That is the age at which most people begin to understand that they don't know everything and that some things are only learned through experience. But since you aren't going to argue anymore, I guess we will never know.


 
I guess we wont..huh?


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 6, 2011)

Modifiedmark said:


> Really? Thats good.


 
yup...for you...


----------



## gmax (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 6, 2011)

stihl 440 said:


> yup...for you...


 
No, not really, I enjoy seeing you beat down. 

Now go ahead and get the last word in so this thread can end like Gmax suggested.


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 6, 2011)

Modifiedmark said:


> No, not really, I enjoy seeing you beat down.
> 
> Now go ahead and get the last word in so this thread can end like Gmax suggested.


 
Last word......you happy now?....believe me i was never hurt a bit...ok maybe i shedded a couple tears..........of laughter...


----------



## nmurph (Jul 7, 2011)

stihl 440 said:


> I guess we wont..huh?


 
You're just too easy.....


----------



## bigredd (Jul 23, 2011)

Hate to bring up this thread again but have a question. Where is the best source for obtaining Dolmar Parts by mail or internet? 

Took the 7900 out recently to tackle a 27" black walnut that blew down across the street. It has about 50 feet of straight trunk. My neighbor and I are going to cut it in 8 ft sections and take it to a local mill. That 7900 really rips. Here are a few pics of part of the tree before cutting. Will get some pics up after completing all the cutting. Waiting for cooler weather.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't think most mills are interested in trees like that. I tried once and ended up cutting it into firewood. That seems to be the consensus on here as well.


----------



## gink595 (Jul 23, 2011)

I've had good luck with Cuttinscott a sponser here. I typically can get parts from New York faster than my local Stihl dealers.


----------



## bigredd (Jul 23, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I don't think most mills are interested in trees like that. I tried once and ended up cutting it into firewood. That seems to be the consensus on here as well.


 
No, we are going to pay to have it milled for us.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 23, 2011)

bigredd said:


> No, we are going to pay to have it milled for us.


 
Ahh, gotcha. There might still be issues since there is a chance of metal being in it.


----------



## bigredd (Jul 23, 2011)

gink595 said:


> I've had good luck with Cuttinscott a sponser here. I typically can get parts from New York faster than my local Stihl dealers.


 
Thanks, I have to admit that I tore the rubber intake boot trying to pry it from a pinch last week. No damage to the cylinder/piston, but sure was surprised. Seems the 7900 has a looser suspension than my 372xp, which creates more torque on the boot when doing something stupid like I did.

Took it back to the fellow I bought it from and he ordered a part and replaced it for no labor charge. I believe he ordered direct from Dolmar, but could be mistaken.


----------



## w8ye (Jul 23, 2011)

The new 6400/7900 saws have a limiter cap View attachment 191824
on the spring that comes from the cylinder to the handle bar. The older saws do not have this cap but it can be put on them.


----------



## bigredd (Jul 24, 2011)

w8ye said:


> The new 6400/7900 saws have a limiter cap View attachment 191824
> on the spring that comes from the cylinder to the handle bar. The older saws do not have this cap but it can be put on them.


 
Man that saw looks like a mantle piece. Need to make it earn it's keep. Does that limiter cap prevent overstressing the intake boot connections?


----------



## w8ye (Jul 24, 2011)

The spring limiter restricts travel of the top spring to less than 1/8"

it is part # 038 310 070

You can get it from Bailey's or from your Dolmar Dealer. Bailey's wants $10 + shipping for the little part. Bailey's calls it a spring bracket. It costs between $6 and $7 most everywhere else.

Here's a link. The link is disassembled. If you copy the whole link and paste it in a empty address line, it will work.
http
://www
.baileysonline
.com/itemdetail.asp?item=DM+038310070&CAT=


----------



## bigredd (Jul 24, 2011)

w8ye said:


> The spring limiter restricts travel of the top spring to less than 1/8"
> 
> it is part # 038 310 070
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, I need that part.


----------



## w8ye (Jul 24, 2011)

*Problem Starting 7900 saws?*

This guy has 24 Dolmars on a drag bike. It's an old Dolmar AD from 4 yrs ago. It has probably been on here before?

[video=youtube;DDWqJe1dCgY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDWqJe1dCgY&feature=related[/video]


----------

